# New Orleans (Shout out to the brow)



## collierm48 (Aug 28, 2014)

New Orleans is in the toughest division in the NBA right now, and have probably had the toughest schedule of any team in the NBA to this point in time bar-none. Their schedule wont cool down at all until a week or so into January.

Theres a pretty good chance they wont make the playoffs, but there are plenty of teams that will make it that theyre easily as good as (or better than).


#shoutouttothebrow


----------

